

In Microsoft's shadow, Seattle's tech scene surges - sarfralogy
http://www.patexia.com/feed/in-microsoft-s-shadow-seattle-s-tech-scene-surges-1352

======
Toshio
>> [...] Microsoft directly helps startups by giving them free software
through its BizSpark program [...] Seattle isn't ready to challenge Silicon
Valley [...]

I see the two as somehow related. Silicon Valley's strength comes from using
free-as-in-freedom technologies as a foundation for their startups.

